# PHP warning after upgrade



## Hornpipe2 (Jun 1, 2010)

I did an upgrade to PHP months back and now every time I or Apache executes a PHP script, this warning is printed at the top:


```
greg-kennedy# php
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/session.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20090626
/session.so" in Unknown on line 0
^C
```

Any idea what is causing this and how to make it go away?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2010)

If /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/session.so doesn't exist, (re)install www/php5-session.


----------



## Hornpipe2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Huh, how strange, it was missing.  Can't believe I didn't think of that.

I was getting this new error after installation:


```
greg-kennedy# php
PHP Warning:  Module 'session' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
^C
```

So I edited /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini and saw extension=session.so listed twice.  Removed the last instance, everything starts up no problem now.  Thanks for the help!


----------

